#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What is a configuration management in network?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Network configuration is the process of setting a network controls,flow and operation to support the network communication of an organization.
I would like to know about network configuration management.


Can someone explain me about configuration management in network?


Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Network configuration is the process of setting a network controls,flow and operation to support the network communication of an organization.
> I would like to know about network configuration management.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me about configuration management in network?
> 
> 
> Thank You!


Network configuration management is the process of organizing and maintaining information about all the components of a computer network. When a network needs repair, modification, expansion or upgrading.

----------

